# Pink Salmon



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

What are everyones experiences with pink salmon in Erie or its tribs? I know they're rare but from what I understand is that all the pinks are wild in the great lakes and are not stocked. I've never seen any while fishing for steelhead but would love to catch a wild salmon in Ohio. 

Also, why is it that the pink salmon reproduce succesfully(although still uncommon) in the great lakes but steelhead don't?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Decent runs in the fall (every other year) in the late 80s and early 90s. Not enough for a limit, but enough to add some variety. Last one I witnessed was around 2000 out east. They were said to migrate from the north side of Lake Superior after being released many years before then (1950s or 1960s) by British Columbia. Mostly seen out east, but the biggest one I saw (and personally caught) was in the late 80s in the lower rocky. I (and the folks around me) didn't know what it was - figured it was a deformed king salmon until looking it up at home.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

steelhead do reproduce in the great lakes. a few michigan rivers have better reproduction rates than many west coast rivers. 
ohio has the wrong soil, clay, which keeps the water table high, thus keeping the water warm. its also why we have few trout streams.


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

I have only seen 1 to date. My brother caught it 3 seasons ago in PA waters.
It was just under a new PA record. He should not have waited so lond to weigh it in.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

that fish is awesome, and i know someone who caught one this past season on elk, also, i believe i know that spot


----------

